# UBS Takes "Action" After Fistfight Is Reported on Sydney Trading Floor



## GumbyLearner (1 March 2011)

I wonder what inspired this

*UBS Takes `Action' After Fistfight Is Reported on Trading Floor in Sydney*
By Angus Whitley - 

UBS AG, Australia’s top equity underwriter, said it has dealt with an incident that local newspapers described as a fistfight between two workers on the bank’s trading floor in Sydney this week.

“Action has been taken,” Erica Borgelt, a Sydney-based spokeswoman for Switzerland’s biggest bank, said by phone today. “The matter has been dealt with internally.” She declined to comment further.

The employees involved in the bust-up, who had known each other for 15 years, had to be separated by colleagues after a disagreement over a stock transaction, the Australian reported today. According to the Australian Financial Review, one co- worker who attempted to break up the pair -- referred to by the newspaper as senior managers -- was also hit.

UBS, based in Zurich, took 28 percent of the Australian equity underwriting market in 2010, more than triple that of second-ranked JPMorgan Chase & Co., according to data compiled by Bloomberg. UBS has topped that list for five consecutive years.

Calls to the pair identified in the newspaper reports were answered by colleagues, who took messages on their behalf. The calls hadn’t been returned by mid-afternoon in Sydney.

To contact the reporter on this story: Angus Whitley in Sydney at awhitley1@bloomberg.net

To contact the editor responsible for this story: Philip Lagerkranser at lagerkranser@bloomberg.net


----------



## c-unit (1 March 2011)

*Re: UBS Takes `Action' After Fistfight Is Reported on Trading Floor in Sydney*

Nothing wrong with some biffo on the heated trading floor. 

No doubt when these things happen though, firms feel the need to take 'action' to please the PC crowd


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 March 2011)

*Re: UBS Takes `Action' After Fistfight Is Reported on Trading Floor in Sydney*



c-unit said:


> Nothing wrong with some biffo on the heated trading floor.
> 
> No doubt when these things happen though, firms feel the need to take 'action' to please the PC crowd




Yes c-unit. Good to have people who disagree. But back to my original point WHY?

it would be great for those who post and/or those who run this blog to tell us why?

And let us do the WILD THING for ourselves.

You can check my posts on the GOLD THREAD for the last three years. I have been telling people to be wary of inflation. The next cab off the rank is agriculture. 

What do you say? BAN me?


----------



## c-unit (1 March 2011)

Agree re inflation, Helicopter Ben is treating the USD with disdain.

In terms of why the biffo, no idea. But if the heated arguments on here are anything of a cross-section of trading floors, I'm suprised their aren't more punch ons! Could have been a simple argument about the sustainability of China's credit boom or something


----------



## sinner (1 March 2011)

Come on guys, take a leaf out of your colleagues books


----------



## GumbyLearner (8 March 2011)

sinner said:


> Come on guys, take a leaf out of your colleagues books




Whose book is that?

Your banks book?

Why did people punch on at the Sydney exchange? And why did the people from UBS do it? 

Who are they hiring? And why the **** should anyone not be skeptical about doing business with them? 

Nerves of steal?? Yeah right! Punch on old school tie rugby boys! Morons!


----------

